# Any way to increase the size of a truecrypt container?



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

hey guys, does anyone know if this is possible? or will i have to delete the current one and remake a completely new one?

thanks guys


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

anyone know?


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

i've heard about people who set truecrypt to start up with windows and mount the drive. does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## frustratedad (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, good post.
Uhm, not sure off the top of my head, but I'm pretty sure you don't need to start over.

Edit, try reading through this, I don't have the time otherwise I would for ya!
http://www.scribd.com/doc/2089421/TrueCrypt-User-Guide


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

ok i just browsed that and didn't find anything.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

For the #3 post, I think you are inquiring about whole drive encryption, where you preboot to a TruCrypt login before you get to the Windows OS startup. Yes that is possible to set up.

Don't know about resizing if its not already semi-dynamic, my guess is that its not allowed but you could certainly create a new larger one and transfer the contents I would think.


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi,
This:
"Encrypted partitions cannot be resized except partitions on an entirely encrypted system drive that are resized while the encrypted operating system is running."

From here:
http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/?s=issues-and-limitations

Having Googled this:
"resize truecrypt volume"

Hope this is of help?

Richard


----------



## Bonecrusher123 (Apr 28, 2007)

fairnooks said:


> Don't know about resizing if its not already semi-dynamic, my guess is that its not allowed but you could certainly create a new larger one and transfer the contents I would think.


alright thanks man, i think i'm better off doing that instead.


----------

